# kitchen renovation/design forum



## vagriller (Jul 18, 2006)

Where would threads about kitchen renovation/design go? I am renovating my kitchen and would like to post before and after pics. Where would a thread like this go?


----------



## GB (Jul 18, 2006)

I would put those in either Off Topic, Today's Menu & Food Talk , or Misc.


----------



## vagriller (Jul 18, 2006)

I'll try misc because I think it _is _on topic. Thanks GB!


----------

